# Bacteria for personal hygiene? No thanks!



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/25/m...oo-bacteria-rich-hygiene-experiment.html?_r=0


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Interesting thought that we have become *too *hygienic. Children get all sorts of diseases and allergies because they haven't been exposed to good old fashioned muck.

Alternately, it just another version of where there's muck there's brass.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks. That was a fascinating read.


----------

